# PS2 Controller w/ USB adapter?



## Jason (Sep 23, 2004)

Does anyone know of an adapter to use a Playstation 2 controller on mac? I just need a controller for simple games, and i would like to use my ps2 controller

or should i just go buy a cheap usb controller and hope osx takes care of the drivers?


----------



## Krevinek (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, I use a RadioShack-branded USB<->PSX adapter and it works well, as long as you only use a controller or wheel. Dance-mats aren't compatible with it. There are some better brands out there (Lik-sang.com) which work like a dream with any PSX/PS2 compatible controller.


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2004)

this is at any radio shack?, i may have to check this out


----------



## Krevinek (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, any RadioShack. It should claim to be HID-compliant. The good side of the RS brand adapter is if you use a DualShock, you can map out the joystick and then use the analog button on the controller to use the D-Pad or Left Joystick as the joystick control. Quite useful in a couple situations.


----------



## 3mors (Sep 24, 2004)

www.x-treme-int.com

they sell an adapter too.
i've already tried and it works perfectly.


----------

